# The hit on Murray, Unnecessary but illegal?



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2012)

I've gone back and rewatched that play and I still don't see where that was an illegal hit because the ball was still live after the INT. Yes it was unnecessary but illegal?


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

while it was unnecessary, it was a legal hit. once change of possession occurs, the QB is no longer protected. he becomes a defender and subject to getting blocked. he was trotting toward the sideline, not paying attention, and paid for it.

if the roll was reversed, and McCarron (or however you spell it) took a shot like that in that situation, Dawgs fans would still be cheering.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> while it was unnecessary, it was a legal hit. once change of possession occurs, the QB is no longer protected. he becomes a defender and subject to getting blocked. he was trotting toward the sideline, not paying attention, and paid for it.
> 
> if the roll was reversed, and McCarron (or however you spell it) took a shot like that in that situation, Dawgs fans would still be cheering.



Exactly!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 2, 2012)

What you guys are missing is that it was head to head hit.  That is indeed illegal.  Had it not been to the head it would be fine.  Im a bama fan just keeping it real.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 2, 2012)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> What you guys are missing is that it was head to head hit.  That is indeed illegal.  Had it not been to the head it would be fine.  Im a bama fan just keeping it real.



This^^^^


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 2, 2012)

Helmet to Helmet is 15 yards in Coll. and NFL.. So it was illegal based on that. 
Just once I would love to see a QB with enough brass to light up a D lineman, put him on the sidelines for a week or two on a play like this..


----------



## golffreak (Dec 2, 2012)

Hit was legal. I have no problem with someone throwing a block there, but it was way too hard. Yes, I know it's big boy football. And, I'm a Bama fan. Just calling it like I see it.

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 2, 2012)

I honestly didn't see the helmets hit. I'll go back and look. The replays were so fast I really couldn't tell. If I see it, I'll change my opinion.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 2, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I honestly didn't see the helmets hit. I'll go back and look. The replays were so fast I really couldn't tell. If I see it, I'll change my opinion.



They definately cracked...right in the face actually.  Watch the replay in slow mo and look at Murray's face...priceless!


----------



## Buck (Dec 2, 2012)

That was a slobbernocker!!  Murray dusted himself off and went back at it.  Tough as nails, that young man is.  Proud of Murray for hanging tough!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 2, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I honestly didn't see the helmets hit. I'll go back and look. The replays were so fast I really couldn't tell. If I see it, I'll change my opinion.



Your blind as a bat if you don't see it........ just saying. Gotta give Murray credit he got up, dusted off the cob webs and went on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 2, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I honestly didn't see the helmets hit. I'll go back and look. The replays were so fast I really couldn't tell. If I see it, I'll change my opinion.



Definately helmet to helmet...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

s Prevention Tips Commentary Photographs About Head-Down Home JonHeck.com

Helmet-Contact Penalties & Historical Changes

NCAA- College

2008 & Still Current (2008 NCAA Rulebook)

Initiating Contact/Targeting an Oppenent 1. No player shall initiate contact and target an opponent with the crown (top) of his helmet. When in question, it is a foul. 2. No player shall initiate contact and target a defenseless opponent above the shoulders. When in question, it is a foul.

2005-2007 (2005 NCAA Rulebook)

1. Spearing is the use of the helmet (including the face mask) in an attempt to punish an opponent. 2. No player shall use his helmet (including the face mask) to butt or ram an opponent or attempt to punish him. 3. No player shall strike a runner with the crown or top of the helmet in an attempt to punish him.

1990-2004

1. Spearing is the intentional use of the helmet (including the face mask) in an attempt to punish an opponent. 2. No player intentionally shall use his helmet (including the face mask) to butt or ram an opponent. 3. No player intentionally shall strike a runner with the crown or top of his helm


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

from the back side angle, he led with his shoulder,...yep, helmet met facemask, but shoulder hit first and head snapped down.
Judgement call on the ref. and he was most assuredly watching the ball carrier, not Murray.
Give Murray props for getting up and making things happen afterwards.

p.s. these types of hits happen on almost every punt/kickoff return.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

Helmet to helmet is supposed to be illegal, plain and simple.  Did Dial intentionally and counsiously try to hit Murray in the head?  I doubt it; if any of you have ever played football you will know that you can ring your own bell sometimes.  I think he saw an easy, LEGAL target and took the shot.  Murray was less than 10 yards from the play and was a potential tackler, his role as QB ceased on the INT return.  This wasn't the same as taking a shot (in the head) on a QB after he has thrown the ball.  All in all, Bama could have easily been flagged on the play.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks about the same to me.  One is straight on the other a little to the side,Both led with shoulder, and caught the facemask with the crown of the helmet.  Rules states if in doubt it is a penalty.  As Ripper points out...it happens on punts.  Also, as Ripper says, if UGA did that against GT the dwags here would be overcome with joy.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>




by anyone's definition, this is a flagrant foul.

I've followed ogletree's career since HS. he has always been a big hitter.

Justice was serve to mr. Ogletree later in the game when our little freshman RB yeldon met tree in the hole and busted him back a few yards...good tackle, but he gave ground if not a few teeth.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't care what anyone wants to call it. anyone who has ever played the game would love to hit ANY player when they ain't lookin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd still be in the fetal position crying for my Mama after either one of those hits . . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2012)

My only issue is the fact that Ogletree was flagged.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> My only issue is the fact that Ogletree was flagged.


I agree. thats the only issue I had with it last night.
which I thought it was total junk call against Ogletree


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 2, 2012)

Karma


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> My only issue is the fact that Ogletree was flagged.



Last I checked,...throwing QB's are afforded a little more"protection" ( as are defenseless receivers) than potential tacklers.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> I agree. thats the only issue I had with it last night.
> which I thought it was total junk call against Ogletree



All he had to do was put his facemask in his numbers and it wouldn't matter if he knocked all of his ribs loose.  Once the helmets touch the rules state it is a foul.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> All he had to do was put his facemask in his numbers and it wouldn't matter if he knocked all of his ribs loose.  Once the helmets touch the rules state it is a foul.



Im not arguin with what the rule says!! but any hit any of us could make way back when, was ALWAYS better if the other players head hit the ground before any other part of his body!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Seeing that hit on Mccarron makes me feel better. He got ROCKED too!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2012)

I got one top of helmet to top of helmet way years ago, caused a fumble, then promptly went to the wrong huddle. It was actually quite funny on film.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Good god it's fb! If your gonna throw one throw the other! Ogletree didnt get layed out by your freshmen he tackles to high and always has. He made a great tackle but if he had the proper form the bama rb would have stoped right there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



I made the screen bigger with my I phone. You see that OMG I need to get out of the way look on his face right before he gets hit. Glad he did t get hurt.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I made the screen bigger with my I phone. You see that OMG I need to get out of the way look on his face right before he gets hit. Glad he did t get hurt.




some enterprising young soul is going to freeze frame that look and post it as an avatar,...maybe jimmy ray


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Like this?



you are too quick for me...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Like this?



Yep that's it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> some enterprising young soul is going to freeze frame that look and post it as an avatar,...maybe jimmy ray



Yep. Bye the way, where is Jimmy Ray and his "new bama avatar".


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

head to head hits don't apply to defenders being blocked. murray was no longer on offense. he was no a defenseless receiver or running back. he was a defender. had he still been on offense, it would be a different story. like i said, legal, but unnecessary.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought the one sided pass interference calls had more to do with shaping the outcome of the game than the Ogletree/Murray hits everyone's so focused on.  Too funny.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

Rule 9-1-4 of the NCAA Football Rule Book, which reads, ‘No player shall target and initiate contact to the head or neck area of a defenseless opponent with the helmet, forearm, elbow or shoulder,’ and Rule 9-1-3 which states, ‘No player shall target and initiate contact against an opponent with the crown (top) of his helmet.’”

Doesn't differentiate between O and D.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

By playing rule, a defenseless opponent is defined by ‘one who because his physical position and focus of concentration is especially vulnerable to injury.’


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> I thought the one sided pass interference calls had more to do with shaping the outcome of the game than the Ogletree/Murray hits everyone's so focused on.  Too funny.


I don't believe anyone has said the hit had an outcome on the game??


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> I don't believe anyone has said the hit had an outcome on the game??



Why is it such a big deal then? Cause someone could've gotten hurt?  Give me a break.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Why is it such a big deal then?


cause it was a GREAT hit


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Why is it such a big deal then?


and the OP was askin what everyone thought as far as it bein legal or not


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> and the OP was askin what everyone thought as far as it bein legal or not



Ok thanks.  Are you a moderator?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Bye the way, where is Jimmy Ray and his "new bama avatar".



I guess it's too tame of an avatar for him to use.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Ok thanks.  Are you a moderator?



nope, just here to help the challenged


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> nope, just here to help the challenged



Did they merge the sports forum with the on topic forum?


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Did they merge the sports forum with the on topic forum?


u need my number to call me at home to answer yer questions?? 

say what ya wanna say. U asked why everyone thought the hit had an outcome on the game and I told ya I didnt think ANYONE had posted that it did. if that offended u, then my apologies!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> Did they merge the sports forum with the on topic forum?



You lookin for legal, marital or medical advise or something?


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You lookin for legal, marital or medical advise or something?



haha!  No sir.  Just dared to stray off topic a bit.  Carry on, people.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> u need my number to call me at home to answer yer questions??
> 
> say what ya wanna say. U asked why everyone thought the hit had an outcome on the game and I told ya I didnt think ANYONE had posted that it did. if that offended u, then my apologies!!


Always one in the crowd aint they?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> u need my number to call me at home to answer yer questions??
> 
> say what ya wanna say. U asked why everyone thought the hit had an outcome on the game and I told ya I didnt think ANYONE had posted that it did. if that offended u, then my apologies!!



You asked me the first one.  I don't need your number and I don't think you want mine.  We'll just leave it that.  Thanks for reminding me why there are only a few regulars in this forum.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Always one in the crowd aint they?





rhbama3 said:


>


that is too funny


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> You asked me the first one.  I don't need your number and I don't think you want mine.  We'll just leave it that.  Thanks for reminding me why there are only a few regulars in this forum.



glad I can help


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> You asked me the first one.  I don't need your number and I don't think you want mine.  We'll just leave it that.  Thanks for reminding me why there are only a few regulars in this forum.



The other forums have more regulars?


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The other forums have more regulars?


evidentally and it's my fault!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



So where's the other three?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> evidentally and it's my fault!!



Dang man you're ruthless....


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The other forums have more regulars?



Yes, they do...there is no comparison to Deer/Turkey/Fishing forums.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Dang man you're ruthless....




we have a deer forum???


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Dang man you're ruthless....



Yeah, he really showed me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The other forums have more regulars?



So it was a medical question,,,,,,,,,,,,if he was referring to regularity. Tell him to drink two gallons of prune juice and get back to us in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> So where's the other three?



This thread, the "Murray" thread, the Dawgs only thread, and the in game thread.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This thread, the "Murray" thread, the Dawgs only thread, and the in game thread.



Well, I wasn't going back and reading through all the threads but I did look for a thread title about this incident.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> By playing rule, a defenseless opponent is defined by ‘one who because his physical position and focus of concentration is especially vulnerable to injury.’




So by that rule all you would have to do is walk around and look like murray of in lala land and no one should EVER hit you with out incuring a flag?????    My hind end...


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Rule 9-1-4 of the NCAA Football Rule Book, which reads, ‘No player shall target and initiate contact to the head or neck area of a defenseless opponent with the helmet, forearm, elbow or shoulder,’ and Rule 9-1-3 which states, ‘No player shall target and initiate contact against an opponent with the crown (top) of his helmet.’”
> 
> Doesn't differentiate between O and D.



nope, it doesn't. but when was the last time you saw a wide receiver get flagged for leveling a linebacker, who never saw him coming, on an end-around or sweep, or even a punt for that matter? in fact, when it happens, everyone in front of the tv jumps out of their seats whoopin and hollerin about that awesome hit. defensive players don't get those calls.

i bet murray don't prance toward the sideline looking like he's lost next time he throws an int though.

fact is, if the dawgs had won that game, we wouldn't even be discussing that hit.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> fact is, if the dawgs had won that game, we wouldn't even be discussing that hit.


I disagree. and it was a Tech fan who started the thread


----------



## olcowman (Dec 2, 2012)

Regardless of the legal status, that was one fine hit right there... one of them kind that when you get back to the sideline and recover your senses... you realize you are looking out the ear hole of your helmet. 

Hines Ward perfected this kind of 'blind side' hit during his career with the Steelers.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> I disagree. and it was a Tech fan who started the thread [/QUOTE
> 
> let me rephrase that. had the dawgs won, they wouldn't be so bent out of shape about it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Bye the way, where is Jimmy Ray and his "new bama avatar".



I think I saw him outside the dome by the corndog stand.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> So by that rule all you would have to do is walk around and look like murray of in lala land and no one should EVER hit you with out incuring a flag?????    My hind end...



Hey man I am not coming up with this stuff because it makes me feel good.  The thing I have been posted are copy and pasted.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> nope, it doesn't. but when was the last time you saw a wide receiver get flagged for leveling a linebacker, who never saw him coming, on an end-around or sweep, or even a punt for that matter? in fact, when it happens, everyone in front of the tv jumps out of their seats whoopin and hollerin about that awesome hit. defensive players don't get those calls.
> 
> i bet murray don't prance toward the sideline looking like he's lost next time he throws an int though.
> 
> fact is, if the dawgs had won that game, we wouldn't even be discussing that hit.



I don't know, it is getting close to Christmas.





Sorry, he made me do it...


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 2, 2012)

The official that closed his eyes when Murray was blind sided by the coward was a Georgia Tech graduate. Like to see him try that with Mr. Jones.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> The official that closed his eyes when Murray was blind sided by the coward was a Georgia Tech graduate. Like to see him try that with Mr. Jones.



Did Jones play in the second half?

Coward???  you little doggies are unbelievable in your whining.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2012)

Someone called a  "great hit"
A CHEAP hit!!!!
Cheap.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Stay classy rhbama. You are the personification of the reason everyone in the SEC hates it when Bama wins the conference.Don't guess you saw that little pantywaste mcCarron get clocked huh??


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> What you guys are missing is that it was head to head hit.  That is indeed illegal.  Had it not been to the head it would be fine.  Im a bama fan just keeping it real.



I too am A BAMA fan but this is how I see it too^^^^ I don't understand why Richt didn't challenge it or at least pitch a fit that it happened!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2012)

Why exactly is McCarron a Pantywaste?...dang, it must really stink to get beaten by a pantywaste .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> nope, just here to help the challenged


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bunch a Sissys...  There were a number of below the belt hits by the Dwags...  AJ got wacked a time-r-2...  That was an S E C SMASH MOUTH style game...  If you don't wanna run with the Big Hefalumps don't get off the porch...   

It was a great game! 

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

I calls em like I sees um.It really stinks when "fans" like you rub it in when you should be glad the clock ran out.But then again you'd have to have something you don't-class!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Stay classy rhbama. You are the personification of the reason everyone in the SEC hates it when Bama wins the conference.Don't guess you saw that little pantywaste mcCarron get clocked huh??



I am so lost..... What did i say? 
The pic i posted was an attempt at some humor after reading the same rants over and over since last night in multiple threads. 
The only thing i have said about the hit was in the game thread:
"Man, this is an edge of the seat game. 
I understand stopping, blocking, or decking an opponent if he has a chance to stop an INT runback, but Murray was away from the play. That shot by Dial was an embarrassment. "
 That has been it for me on this issue. If Dial had been penalized, i would have been fine with it. Still not sure whether the SEC Commish will weigh in on it or not.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



That was shoulder to shoulder and it got flagged.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I have expressed my opinion that both were dirty hits.  I am going to step out now and let you guys duke it out.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey lbzdually, that hit was a clean hit, atleast Mccaron saw it coming. I think they started running the ball after that hit.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Well I have expressed my opinion that both were dirty hits.  I am going to step out now and let you guys duke it out.



It's been duked out--- 32-28


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> That was shoulder to shoulder and it got flagged.



That was roughing the passer.


----------



## bigsix (Dec 2, 2012)

The announcers said they spoke with the league officials and that one of their main emphasis was to watch quarterbacks after interceptions to make sure they are not targeted. So based on this and the head to head contact it was illegal. But probably had no impact on the outcome of the game. The Ogltree hit I never see any helmet contact it looks like all shoulder pads.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> The official that closed his eyes when Murray was blind sided by the coward was a Georgia Tech graduate. Like to see him try that with Mr. Jones.



Big bad man on a keyboard calling someone who could clean his clock a coward.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Stay classy rhbama. You are the personification of the reason everyone in the SEC hates it when Bama wins the conference.Don't guess you saw that little pantywaste mcCarron get clocked huh??



real classy,,,,,,,, real classy.  Got beat by a pantywaste, what does that make UGA?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> s Prevention Tips Commentary Photographs About Head-Down Home JonHeck.com
> 
> Helmet-Contact Penalties & Historical Changes
> 
> ...



That about sums it up. No room for interpretation there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

That push in the back of Ed lacy as be crossed the goal line was a punk move by Rambo after he got smoked on that 41 yard run.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

It is over now. Bad as I hate to say it Alabama just played a little bit better than we did. Congrats to them and hope they kill Notre Dame.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> That push in the back of Ed lacy as be crossed the goal line was a punk move by Rambo after he got smoked on that 41 yard run.



yep he got lucky he didnt get flaged........


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2012)

No player shall initiate contact and target an opponent with the crown (top) of his helmet


Just for clarification.....................

That was not the crown  IE  the top of helmet.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> That push in the back of Ed lacy as be crossed the goal line was a punk move by Rambo after he got smoked on that 41 yard run.




Aint that the truth.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> by anyone's definition, this is a flagrant foul.
> 
> I've followed ogletree's career since HS. he has always been a big hitter.
> 
> Justice was serve to mr. Ogletree later in the game when our little freshman RB yeldon met tree in the hole and busted him back a few yards...good tackle, but he gave ground if not a few teeth.


 
I thought he stood his ground pretty darn good especially considering Yeldon had a head of steam. yeldon runs hard but tree stood his ground


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 2, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Big bad man on a keyboard calling someone who could clean his clock a coward.


 Maybe if he hit me when i was'nt looking but hey when your a thug off the streets of alabama you have to do what you were brought up doing.


----------



## Buck (Dec 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> It is over now. Bad as I hate to say it Alabama just played a little bit better than we did. Congrats to them and hope they kill Notre Dame.



Solid logic here.


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 2, 2012)

He was classified as a blocker after the INT. but he led with the shoulder, it so happened his BIG head just hit Murray's ....Pass interference is illegal as well but Ga got a free pass on that call because they said the ball was tipped. BULL it was not. Look at it again, if the ball was tipped, the rotation of the ball would have changed. The ball was the same as when it left his hand to the receiver. The next play Bama had to kick a field goal which was blocked and returned for a TD.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Maybe if he hit me when i was'nt looking but hey when your a thug off the streets of alabama you have to do what you were brought up doing.



Thug,...your team has a long and rich history of thugs, dude your post are an absolute joke, your poster boy Rambo did not have the stones to tackle anyone head to head, but he did try to twist Yeldon's ankle at the end of a play by the goal line, and after watching the tape and seeing just how Jessie Williams got "rolled up" I think a solid case can be made that he was held up and chopped.

...Or how about the spear against Mc Carron at the end of his 20 yard scramble...no call, no complaining.

Why don't you go hug a tree, make you feel much better.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> That was shoulder to shoulder and it got flagged.



you don't have the requisite intelligence to participate in these discussions, so please just move along


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I calls em like I sees um.It really stinks when "fans" like you rub it in when you should be glad the clock ran out.But then again you'd have to have something you don't-class!!



Clock ran out???...didn't you and Richt know that the game is only 60minutes in total?

No-class??? geez coming from a bulldawg fan that is just plain rich,..or is it sweat, ..sugar

I'll call it like I see it:
1) UGA has 20+ seniors, several who passed on the pros to do something this season
2)BAMA replaced 4 first rounders, 6 total on defense...this is a rebuilding year for the TIDE defensively, but your high powered offense managed just 21 points
3)BAMA has 9 seniors total
4)your veteran dawgs gave BAMA their very best shot...and it was not enough

you and lizdually cry and cry, and I know it stings,...but the rest of your dawg fans here try to keep it real.

That one play did not cost you the game, your coaches did not cost you the game,...and the clock? it never cost anyone the game.
Your players played hard and came up short.

deal with it.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey lbzdually, that hit was a clean hit, atleast Mccaron saw it coming. I think they started running the ball after that hit.



yep,...pounded our way to 3 rushing touchdowns, and a 2pt. conversion right up the gut..oh, you must have missed the 45 yd bomb to Cooper


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Maybe if he hit me when i was'nt looking but hey when your a thug off the streets of alabama you have to do what you were brought up doing.



Right, he could give you 30 minutes to prepare and still clean your keyboard tough guy clock.


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 3, 2012)

When I was growing up that hit was called a sucker punch.  Only classless people would do it.  For all of you that think the hit was legal because of the interception, look closer how quick the hit occurred.  The ball was still in the air.  It was a cheap shot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> When I was growing up that hit was called a sucker punch.  Only classless people would do it.  For all of you that think the hit was legal because of the interception, look closer how quick the hit occurred.  The ball was still in the air.  It was a cheap shot.



The most ignorant lack of facts statement I've ever read on the forums.

The ball had already been caught and was on the return. How many quarterbacks start casually walking back to the bench while the ball is in the air in the middle of a play.

GOOD GRIEF.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 3, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> When I was growing up that hit was called a sucker punch.  Only classless people would do it.  For all of you that think the hit was legal because of the interception, look closer how quick the hit occurred.  The ball was still in the air.  It was a cheap shot.



WHAT???

Come on now, in the air. really???   The dawg nation is gettin silly about THE HIT.  

If you think that was a sucker punch you need to re evaluate your game play.  The play was headed back up field, dial was just taking out a threat the he saw against his ball carrier.   All be it a easy hit because murray was totaly lost because he has just been picked.  I bet murray pays attention from now on after he gets picked..


----------



## cafish (Dec 3, 2012)

and its still-------------32-28


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> The ball was still in the air.



No it wasn't.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> When I was growing up that hit was called a sucker punch.  Only classless people would do it.  For all of you that think the hit was legal because of the interception, look closer how quick the hit occurred.  *The ball was still in the air*.  It was a cheap shot.



What game were you watching; Ha-Ha Clinton Dix was 7-8 yards (with the ball) from Murray when the hit occured.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just because a play is legal doesnt mean it cant be a cheap shot. Yes it was legal. Yes it was a cheap shot. I havent any Georgia fans griping about it honestly, except what ive seen on here. Even if they had thrown a flag it wouldnt have mattered too much most likely. Just would have taken an extra play or 2 for Bama to get the yards back once they ran it down our throats a few times. Murray learned a good lesson on this play that he better remember in the NFL. Keep your head on a swivel!!!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 3, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Maybe if he hit me when i was'nt looking but hey when your a thug off the streets of alabama you have to do what you were brought up doing.



Being a fellow Dawg fan, and considering the recent history of the program... I wouldn't be real quick to call anybody a 'thug'?



leemckinney said:


> When I was growing up that hit was called a sucker punch.  Only classless people would do it.  For all of you that think the hit was legal because of the interception, look closer how quick the hit occurred.  The ball was still in the air.  It was a cheap shot.



You must've not played much football when you was a 'growing up'? We was always coached to 'lay a helmet on somebody'... I learned the hard way on a kick off, many, many years ago, to get my head on a swivel and my finger out of my behind. Head to head contact in them days was not scrutinized to the degree it is today, and the helmets weren't nearly the high tech, comfortable sort they wear these days. It didn't take but once or twice and you'd figure out that playing spectator on the field would result in a bad headache!

This game was hard-hitting on both sides of the ball... a lot was at stake for both teams and emotions were off the charts. Two SEC powerhouses playing for the conference title and a shot at the BCS national championship... one program bound for glory, the loser headed to some second tier bowl game against an over-hyped mid-western program. We shouldn't have expected anything less...

As bad as I hate the final result, I gotta say it... Roll Tide!!!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2012)

Hines Ward would approve..............


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Not saying I totally agree or disagree just thought this was interesting:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-bcs-title-game-after-aaron-murray-cheap-shot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Not saying I totally agree or disagree just thought this was interesting:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-bcs-title-game-after-aaron-murray-cheap-shot



Two years ago the sentiment would have been, hey, that is just football. Given the current rules and the long term problems associated with concussions penalties have to be levied for this type of hit. I immediately thought it was a cheap shot, but it wasn't the only one thrown by either team during the game. One drew a flag and one didn't. But it is the hit that is in question, not the fact of whether a flag was thrown or not, and in all fairness and due to the long term problems that can result from such hits, it is only fair that if one man is going to suffer a "one game" sit out penalty for the hit then all that did the same in that, or any other game, should suffer the same consequences.

It would make it much easier if Saban would voluntarily sit Dial out for that hit, but I really don't see that happening.

To Murray's credit, he took the lickin and kept on ticking, ,proving (despite some of his own detractors) that he is a capable quarterback playing for a very capable team. My concern for him is down the road. Quite often the effects of a concussion are not immediate, and it was evident after that hit that he got his bell rung good, indicating that he did suffer some form of concussion.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

It wasn't the best game from an officiating standpoint, there were numerous missed calls that favored both sides.

Of course I only remember the ones that should have been called against UGA.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 3, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Just because a play is legal doesnt mean it cant be a cheap shot. Yes it was legal. Yes it was a cheap shot. I havent any Georgia fans griping about it honestly, except what ive seen on here. Even if they had thrown a flag it wouldnt have mattered too much most likely. Just would have taken an extra play or 2 for Bama to get the yards back once they ran it down our throats a few times. Murray learned a good lesson on this play that he better remember in the NFL. Keep your head on a swivel!!!





Oh  cuzz they are cryin all over this great state about THE HIT.    We will be talkin about this game for 50 years and Ga fans will also be talkin about THE HIT for at least that long.

I also dont think murray was hit near as hard a mcarron was.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

That was a great game with a bunch a swings and flow and lead changes, great coaching moves and great plays made and missed.

Yes, there were some calls made and missed, some clearer than others. The ball that was or was not tipped that lead to the blocked field goal for example.

The thing about the Dial hit, which in my opinion was clearly worthy of a penalty, was that the umpire was right on top of the play.

All of that aside, I'm just discussing it, not crying about it.

It was an awesome game and I am proud of what the Dawgs put on the field!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

I was at the game and then watched the replay last night. There were so many calls that could have been made that weren't. Personally, I see this same block all the time on kickoff returns, punt returns and INT's.  Is the hit being questioned because it was on a QB? If that is the case, he was no longer a QB when the hit took place. He was a defender chasing (casually) the play. For those who said he did not see it coming, I would say look at it in slow motion, he saw it coming, just very late. It was a game for the ages. Both teams played hard and well. I sat in the UGA section and with an exception of 4 guys sitting behind us, the UGA fans were great. Unfortunately, there are a few on here now that can't get over the loss. I am sure it is tough to come so far and come up short. I would feel the same way had UGA scored at the end. But let's keep it real.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Is the hit being questioned because it was on a QB?



The two dorks calling the game for CBS, and lord only knows if they have a clue about what they were talking about, claim that the SEC office has told the refs to protect QB's from just this sort of shot.

That is what they were talking about after the play as I recall.

That said, they were dense as granite. They still think John Jenkins was our tackle. Poor old Lundquist was befuddled when Kwame Geathers would make a tackle and he would see Jenkins in the game. He just could fathom the we had two "nose tackles in at the same time with three man front.

Jenkins hasn't played tackle since Abry Jones went down 7 some odd weeks ago.

(But I digress)


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> you don't have the requisite intelligence to participate in these discussions, so please just move along



It's obvious you don't have the honesty or eyesight to quote on anything about Bama in an objective manner.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

I can point out three or four calls or no calls that went against Bama. First the fumble on the goal line, he crossed the plain before the ball came out then the interception occurred on the next play. Second, Rambo twisting TJ's legs after the tackle as he was getting up, Third the tipped ball that caused the pass interference to be waved and the ball was not tipped. That took away the first down and contributed to the long blocked field goal.

See pic below to tell me if you think he crossed the plain before the ball came out.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I can point out three or four calls or no calls that went against Bama. First the fumble on the goal line, he crossed the plain before the ball came out then the interception occurred on the next play. Second, Rambo twisting TJ's legs after the tackle as he was getting up, Third the tipped ball that caused the pass interference to be waved and the ball was not tipped. That took away the first down and contributed to the long blocked field goal.
> 
> See pic below to tell me if you think he crossed the plain before the ball came out.



Please don't confuse some of these folks with facts,...it'll rob them of the only comfort they have in life...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

I sure do hate to see this thread degraded into what should or could have been called. Doing so also degrades the efforts that both teams put forth to make this such an outstanding game.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2012)

The ref has his hands in his pockets. Fire him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I can point out three or four calls or no calls that went against Bama. First the fumble on the goal line, he crossed the plain before the ball came out then the interception occurred on the next play. Second, Rambo twisting TJ's legs after the tackle as he was getting up, Third the tipped ball that caused the pass interference to be waved and the ball was not tipped. That took away the first down and contributed to the long blocked field goal.
> 
> See pic below to tell me if you think he crossed the plain before the ball came out.



Wow, had not seen this shot before, only saw the playbacks during the game and none of them provided that particular shot.  Sure looks like it crossed the plane.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

SEC coordinator of officials Steve Shaw said Alabama defensive lineman Quinton Dial should have been penalized for his hit on Aaron Murray:

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2012/quinton-dial-aaron-murray-hit/


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they will all say that he SHOULD have been penalized BUT its just to save face cause I dont believe they will impose sanctions against him.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

With $millions on the line for the conference it doesn't make sense to suspend him...until next year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> With $millions on the line for the conference it doesn't make sense to suspend him...until next year.




Sparkly Hat.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sparkly Hat.



BTW, that cartoon is the answer to the question, "what have you done in the past 20 years?"


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

Remember all you UGA fans saying how dirty Brandon Spikes was for doing the samething? Does this warrant a suspension? Milliner is the one that got flagged....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

He was just trying to help him get a eye booger out of the way! Come on!


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 3, 2012)

SEC response to hit

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...b-aaron-murray/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> He was just trying to help him get a eye booger out of the way! Come on!



Yeah, and Dial was trying the knock the cobwebs off Murray.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Yeah, and Dial was trying the knock the cobwebs off Murray.


Dial's lucky AM didnt find him after the game. Just sayin


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dial's lucky AM didnt find him after the game. Just sayin



Can see it now, AM asking Dial if he wanted a piece of him and his skinny jeans and man purse.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Can see it now, AM asking Dial if he wanted a piece of him and his skinny jeans and man purse.



Never judge a book by it's cover........


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Never judge a book by it's cover........



I know, we were all lectured on how much of a tough guy he is in another thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I know, we were all lectured on how much of a tough guy he is in another thread.



He didnt get up from his hit asking for a flag to be thrown


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He didnt get up from his hit asking for a flag to be thrown



Because he knew it was legal.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Because he knew it was legal.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 3, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Your blind as a bat if you don't see it........ just saying. Gotta give Murray credit he got up, dusted off the cob webs and went on.



No problem. I've gone back and looked at it. The helmets hit without a doubt. And, if they are consistent with their rules then he should be suspended. I'm not sure it was intentional, because he has been a clean player and I think...I think he led with the shoulder. But, the helmets did indeed hit.

Murray was fair game though. Perhaps he's learned not to run towards an interception. All along I thought the hit was a bit much regardless of if the helmets touched.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Dec 3, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> while it was unnecessary, it was a legal hit. once change of possession occurs, the QB is no longer protected. he becomes a defender and subject to getting blocked. he was trotting toward the sideline, not paying attention, and paid for it.
> 
> if the roll was reversed, and McCarron (or however you spell it) took a shot like that in that situation, Dawgs fans would still be cheering.



couldnt have said it any better.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dial's lucky AM didnt find him after the game. Just sayin



Really????  What would Murray have done, meekly asked him to apologize?

It would have been GSP (Dial) vs PeeWee Herman (Murray)


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Really????  What would Murray have done, meekly asked him to apologize?
> 
> It would have been GSP (Dial) vs PeeWee Herman (Murray)



AM is a black belt in Akito! I think he would submit that fat lazt looking Dial.   Wax on Wax off!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> AM is a black belt in Akito! I think he would submit that fat lazt looking Dial.   Wax on Wax off!



I heard you're an expert at waxing.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard you're an expert at waxing.



I heard something about you too. Do the words pivet man ring a bell? Also hear you have been band from rest area's and parks to. Any truth to that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I heard something about you too. Do the words pivet man ring a bell? Also hear you have been band from rest area's and parks to. Any truth to that?



Sounds like you've been playing spin the bottle with a certain Miami/LSU/UGA fan. Can't believe a word he says.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> AM is a black belt in Akito! I think he would submit that fat lazt looking Dial.   Wax on Wax off!



Yeah, I spent 4 years in martial arts and can tell you a real fight is a lot different that going through forms and breaking boards.  As Bruce Lee said, boards don't fight back.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> i heard something about you too. Do the words pivet man ring a bell? Also hear you have been band from rest area's and parks to. Any truth to that?


p-i-v-o-t
b-a-n-n-e-d


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> p-i-v-o-t
> b-a-n-n-e-d



This to shall pass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> As Bruce Lee said, boards don't fight back.



You've never seen Brownceluse hit a board.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> AM is a black belt in Akito! I think he would submit that fat lazt looking Dial.   Wax on Wax off!



Well then he certainly was not defensless,  He had his judy skills why didnt he see dial coming, avoid and defend he did not do.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Well then he certainly was not defensless,  He had his judy skills why didnt he see dial coming, avoid and defend he did not do.



He would have been flagged...... Duh!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2012)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> What you guys are missing is that it was head to head hit.  That is indeed illegal.  Had it not been to the head it would be fine.  Im a bama fan just keeping it real.



Exactly.


----------



## chadair (Dec 4, 2012)

Im pretty sure Brownceluse is right! Murray is a killer!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 6, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Well then he certainly was not defensless,  He had his judy skills why didnt he see dial coming, avoid and defend he did not do.


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The most ignorant lack of facts statement I've ever read on the forums.
> 
> The ball had already been caught and was on the return. How many quarterbacks start casually walking back to the bench while the ball is in the air in the middle of a play.
> 
> GOOD GRIEF.



Miquel, can I have my bobber back?  You can keep the hook and sinker but the bobber is one of my favorites.


----------

